# Candy Cluster Muster....



## Tiredsunflower (Feb 13, 2019)

Hello! I have a question. I have collected 52/60 superstar sweets. (In order to get the "cotton-candy cloud.") Since the Pelly's Flight of Passion event ended, and I have made all the furniture that requires the scarlet gryoidites....how can I get more sweets? Am I unable to? Do I have to pay money? Is anyone else in the same situation???


----------



## Phawnix (Feb 13, 2019)

If you tap *Events* on the right side of the screen you can check what's coming next, Fishing Tourney 11 is coming up soon you can get sweets from that.


----------



## Tiredsunflower (Feb 14, 2019)

Thank you! I realized after I posted this.


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 15, 2019)

I was worried about this too... I only got 45 sweets! Good to know I have another chance to get more candy!


----------

